# pictus tank mates



## bilo (Nov 13, 2008)

i want to set up a 55 gal but i dont know if the fish i have planed would like eachother i want to put some pictus catfish with Red-tailed sharks and some Senegal Bichir and a reed fish or 2 mabe even some bala sharks but i dont know much about them some help would b nice thanks


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

For that tank with your stocking, you would need a much, much larger tank. A 55 isnt very wide at all. You MIGHT be able to get away with it if you get a 75G as it is wider than a 55, but your tank would be too cramped with that stocking. Lots of those fish get to be over a foot long.


----------



## bilo (Nov 13, 2008)

ok thanks :lol: wat ones should i take out to fit in a 55 i was thinking the balas and the pictus but pictus r my fav so wat ones could go into a 30 gal


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Balas are too big, definitely. They reach 12", and in a 13" wide tank, it's not very fair to keep such a big and active schooling fish.


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

right now i have 2 bala sharks and a pictus catfish in a 75 gal tank along with others they get along fine i was thinkin bout gettin a red tail shark to but i dnt no if the bala sharks would get along with the red tail


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bala's will work in a 75, but not a 55. Their aggression is not the issue, but the size. If you want a mid-level swimmer, look into denison barbs (Barbus denisonii). They are somewhat pricey, but very colorful, and are very similar to a Bala shark as they get older. They get about 4 inches long, and like to be in small groups. They would be large enough to not be eaten by the bichir, but not too big for the tank. Also, get either the bichir or the reed/rope fish, but not both. They compete for the same food source and territory, which generally doesn't bode well for either. The bichir is more aggressive, so the reed fish will probably end up with a few bite marks... The bicher/reedfish scenario is also true for the red-tailed shark and the pictus. They are both lower/mid ranged fish. The RTS is definately the more aggressive, so the pictus will get pushed out. 

If you are looking to spotlight the pictus, I would suggest a single ropefish, a few (3 to 5) pictus cats, and a small school (3 or 4) denison barbs. This is a somewhat conservative stocking, but I think if you want to spotlight the pictus, this will be your best bet.

If you REALLY want pictus cats with RTS'es, then scratch the bottom-dwellers (bichir or reedfish), and put 2 pictus with 2 RTS'es. They will need lots of hiding places.


----------



## plecox2 (Aug 25, 2006)

http://elmersaquarium.com/10cat_polkadotpimodella.htm


----------

